# ASAT Quickie Blinds



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

Turkey hunting is right around the corner and the asat quickie blind is ideal for ultimate concealment. They are 58" by 58" and are 66" tall. 30 second set up and are water resistant. Shoot through windows, camera ports and a roof opening. They sell for 250.00 plus shipping. PM me for any questions. 

Thanks,

Jason 
Archers Choice Supply


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

best blind for the money.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

turkey time


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

awesome for any terran.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

best blind on the market


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ultimate turkey blind


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

Immediate shipping upon payment.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping for next 30 days.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

are the windows screened if so are they removable?


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> are the windows screened if so are they removable?


Windows are screened with shoot-through netting, and are removeable. He's not kidding about the best blind for the money. Same heavy material as the Double Bull. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

250.00 shipped.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

shippings free.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love mine too. In fact, I killed an elk out of mine last year!


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*good blinds*

This is a very good blind for the money. Blends in well, especially when brushed in.

I have two but a bump for a good blind.

MJ


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

you won't be let down by the effectiveness of this blind. Well worth the money.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

with free shipping you won't find a better deal.


----------



## SteveOz (Apr 3, 2005)

*Taller Model?*

I PM'd last week about the chance of a taller model for stickbow shooters. Any chance of that? I am NOT happy with my new Matrix.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping. 250.00 tyd


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

great blind


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

won't find better price


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

250.00tyd


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping in us


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dang, that is a good price.........
I was holding out till I redeploy in DEC to buy my first ground-blind....I might have to have the wife get me one early. :darkbeer:


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping in us.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

tyd


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

best price


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

great for any terrain


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

*blind*

Does this have mesh and cloth for the windows? How are the windows attached?

Thanks


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping in us.


----------



## skamaniac (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm interested also. Do all the windows zip open? Or do they use velcro? This also has a zippered roof panel, am i right? Can you give a full description?

Thanks,

mike


----------



## scapko (Mar 16, 2008)

*ASAT Blind*

Is the material a dull finish cloth or is it shiny?Is it still free shipping to Ontario,Canada?Can you send me a pm. Thanks Steve


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

*blind*

The material is a canvas type fabric so there is no shine. I only do free shipping in the us. When I get the blinds shipped to me from montana the shippings usually about 15.00. What i can do is I will only charge you 10.00 for shipping and I will cover the rest. The blind also has a carring bag made of the same material and has badded shoulder straps. The bag is a bit over sized so it makes for easy putting in and out of the blind. Any other questions just let me know.

Thanks
Jason
Archers Choice Supply.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

ACS said:


> The material is a canvas type fabric so there is no shine. I only do free shipping in the us. When I get the blinds shipped to me from montana the shippings usually about 15.00. What i can do is I will only charge you 10.00 for shipping and I will cover the rest. The blind also has a carring bag made of the same material and has badded shoulder straps. The bag is a bit over sized so it makes for easy putting in and out of the blind. Any other questions just let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Jason
> Archers Choice Supply.


There is enough room in the bag for turkey decoys or chairs. Good blind.
The carrying bag is a LOT better than a Double Bull bag. Very nice padded shoulder straps.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

how heavy is this blind?


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

best deal in town


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping to the lower 48


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

still free shipping on the blinds. 250.00tyd


----------



## dotchess (Aug 1, 2004)

*This is an awesome blind!!*

Let me go on record to tell you guys this is the best blind behind double bull period. The quality of this material is second to none!! It is durable and can handle a beating!! I own one and put it thru heck. This is a phenomenal deal and if you don't have the money for a bull. This is by far the same quality if not better for half the price. If you have been thinking about a blind this dude is for you. You will not be disappointed. He could give a money back garuntee and would never receive one back!! Buy it!! Its worth it period!!


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the write up on the blind.


----------



## bootarcher (Jun 21, 2005)

Has anyone used these blinds for antelope hunting. Iam interested if the fabric is tight in the wind or does it flap or make noise some? Iam really interested. Thanks Hugh


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

I will be using mine for antalope for the first time this year.

There is absolutely NO flap in this system.

It will work - NO DOUBT


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the great write ups.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ndfireshot (Jan 4, 2008)

*deadly on speed goats*

Both of my blinds last year killed goats also very deadly on muleys by waterholes


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

look at the responses, if your looking for a blind look no further. best blind best price.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

You won't be let down by this blind.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

If your looking for a bling look no further.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

best blind


----------



## easternarcher (Apr 12, 2005)

Can you use a 60" recurve in this blind?


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

if there is a better price for the blind let me know


----------



## PanFried (Aug 17, 2008)

Shoot through window fabric? Replaceable?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt 

Jason is a great guy to deal with, you can buy from him with total confidence !

FF


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

thanks fallfever


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

need asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

free shipping


----------



## U.P.Buckstalker (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------

